# Hey Rvers! New To Rving! :)



## alittle121 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey RVers!

I just bought my very first RV! I know it's just an A-Frame pop up camper, but I'm proud of it!









I've never done the RV thing, but have always been an outdoorsman and love to camp. Not a hunter though, not a huge fan of killing things.

Recently I relocated from Calgary for a job offer just North of Toronto. Currently I live in Kettleby, which is a small town just North of the City.

Looking forward to talking with all you!! and learning some great new spots!

The pic is of my exact Camper, but a lot older haha. Not mine, mine has the bubble skylight on top. Haven't had a good day to take the pics yet, but that's my baby! Got it for $3995.00 in Owen Sound. Was that a relatively good deal? I know it's older, but it sleeps myself and my fiancee rather well.








*
-Aaron*

_Can't wait to hit the road!_


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!

Lots of good info here for trailers and camping in general. I think most people start out small and work their way up to bigger trailers as time goes by. ENJOY!


----------



## alittle121 (Dec 6, 2012)

john7349 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com!
> 
> Lots of good info here for trailers and camping in general. I think most people start out small and work their way up to bigger trailers as time goes by. ENJOY!


John,

Thanks!! Looking forward to getting it on the road for the first time this winter!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum from the Western End of the GTA (that's the Greater Toronto Area, for you folks who don't know) nice to see another Canukian and Ontarian join the group... Hopefully we'll see you out and about one of the Provincial Parks in the summer..


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the world or RVing/Camping! As was already mentioned, most of us started small before moving up so you are in good company. Many of the issues and concerns you will have with your new trailer are the same as we have with bigger rigs, so you have also come to a great place for advice. I know I have benefited from the advice of the many members on this site. I am sure you will too.

Tena


----------



## alittle121 (Dec 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to prevent mice in my A-Frame? I was doing a winter inspection last night and found droppings and chewed up cardboard and other things in the cabinetry. I took a look at the undercarriage and it looks to have some damage as well. This is my baby and I just bought it! A friend told me about www.mouse-free.com. Has anyone tried this company? Someone Help!!

-Aaron


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

I tried just about everything, the mice i had just pushed dryer sheets out of the holes and craped on them. trapping and killing them was the only way I got rid of them. snap traps are cheep and they work.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had success with dryer sheets. In my pop up I used one full box of 80 sheets.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Whatever you do to get rid of mice, do not use moth balls inside. They work very well on mice, BUT the smell will get into everything in the trailer and you'll never be able to get rid of all of it. Fabric, carpet, and on and on will have the lingering odor of moth balls.

You can place moth balls outside on the ground around the wheels and that may help, but don't put them inside.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Bounce dryer sheets (the white ones). Note sure why, but it seems only the white ones work. We also use peppermint oil in small containers placef everywhere inside. Make sure to leave all cabinet and cupboard doors open. Mice like the dark areas. I also place mothballs in coffee cans OUTSIDE the trailer behind the wheels and any point that contacts the ground.


----------

